# horrible hundred 2006



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

who's riding this century covering all of central florida's "mountains"?   

just sealed my envelope containing registration.....


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> who's riding this century covering all of central florida's "mountains"?


The A-Team from Jacksonville, FL will be in attendance. See you there.


----------



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

I am thinking of doing this ride but from the website I can't get a feel for the ride and I don't live in the area. My questions are how big of a field, what kind of roads, and are there fast pacelines to hook up with? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

this will be my first year doing the ride, but many people i know ride the hundred every year. i've ridden the roads many times. most of them are smaller 2 lane "country" roads. traffic is never too bad. some roads will be more heavily trafficed than others, obviously. It's probably more accurate to say some roads will be less desolate than others, fwiw.

the ride is fairly large. i would think you'd have no trouble finding a group riding as fast or as slow as you'd like (but, s/b plenty of faster groups). many ex racers and racers alike treat it like a race (in a friendly sort of way). i haven't gotten word from the teammates i'll be riding with as to whether we'll try to stay together or do everything we can to make one another cry 

overall, it should be a nice day with a few short, but steep climbs and a lot of rolling bumps in the road.


----------



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks, I was hoping to hear something like that and I plan to attend. I thought there would be rolling hills but some short steep hills in Florida is an unexpected bonus.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah, most notable, you have "sugarloaf mountain." it's somewhere b/t .25 and .5 miles. i can't remember for the life of me. i think .5. anyway, it reaches (depending on who you ask) 12-18%. it averages 8%, but the begining and end are fairly gentle. buckhill is another one that gets steep at the very top. i've always been fine out there with a 39x25, but i use all of it on these two in particular


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Jaxattax said:


> The A-Team from Jacksonville, FL will be in attendance. See you there.


Just curious,who is Jacksonvilles "A-Team" in your opinion?

I've never done the ride.A bit late in the year to be out there killing it and too far to drive just to do base mileage.Sounds fun though.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> Just curious,who is Jacksonvilles "A-Team" in your opinion?



These guys....


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Hahaha...I must have somehow missed Mr T and the rest of the gang on the local rides.Does T race for JRC?


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> Hahaha...I must have somehow missed Mr T and the rest of the gang on the local rides.Does T race for JRC?


The A-Team ride for no one. They can't be bought. Rented maybe. 
Are you in Jacksonville?


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I'll keep that in mind just incase I run into them. 

Yeah,I'm from Jax.That is why I was curious as to what another local considers the A-Ride.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> I'll keep that in mind just incase I run into them.
> 
> Yeah,I'm from Jax.That is why I was curious as to what another local considers the A-Ride.


See you on San Jose...


----------



## ljkobr (Nov 20, 2006)

R.Rice said:


> Just curious,who is Jacksonvilles "A-Team" in your opinion?
> 
> I've never done the ride.A bit late in the year to be out there killing it and too far to drive just to do base mileage.Sounds fun though.


Why that would be the only two Jax riders left at the end of the carnage yesterday.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

ljkobr said:


> Why that would be the only two Jax riders left at the end of the carnage yesterday.


nice....emerging from the woodwork to brag...hehe. i like it. anyway, i heard it was insane up front. add to that the odd/effed up start (early, panicked, etc) and tough to follow markings. were you with the front group (minus the two that got away)? i hung with my team. trying to keep everyone together, we averaged a touch over 19...not too bad. 

ultimately, it was a perfect day to be on the bike.....


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

ljkobr said:


> Why that would be the only two Jax riders left at the end of the carnage yesterday.


Not exactly sure what you are getting at.

Anyhow,what did the front guys end up finishing it in?


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

i'm not exactly sure, but over at windermereroadies.com, there's some controversy over a claimed 2nd place finish at 4:35......some are saying that's with a shortcut, though....sounds like ljkobr might be able to say for sure.....hmmmmm, let's hear it.


----------



## ljkobr (Nov 20, 2006)

ampastoral said:


> i'm not exactly sure, but over at windermereroadies.com, there's some controversy over a claimed 2nd place finish at 4:35......some are saying that's with a shortcut, though....sounds like ljkobr might be able to say for sure.....hmmmmm, let's hear it.


We rolled into the neighborhoods at the 100 mile mark at around 4:33, so 4:35 sounds abot right, that would have finished in front of Joel and the chasing group. The group was down to about 15 or 20 with Joel Chavez out front of us by about a minute. Dave Vinney the 55 plus Canadian phenom says he rolled away early and stayed away. I believe him, I've seen him beat Ivan Franco in a TT, he has no fat and alaskan pipelines for veins. Joel attacked several times in the closing miles. The only ones willing to chase were the mixed tandem team from Jax wearing the national champions jerseys (old guy and a girl). They worked the front group over hard several times with long 33 mph efforts that had the group suffering in the gutter. They pulled hard going into sugar loaf for about 4 miles. They got dropped on SL but bridged back up to the front group dragging many happy "droppees" back up as we entered Ferndale. That's all I know about that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

PTI, but would the JAX contingent among you mind checking my thread and commenting on how bike friendly Jax is? I'd also really appreciate the name of a good shop near Atlantic beach, just in case I need it and also, whether there are any moderate level group rides this weekend to help burn off the turkey.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

ljkobr said:


> We rolled into the neighborhoods at the 100 mile mark at around 4:33, so 4:35 sounds abot right, that would have finished in front of Joel and the chasing group. The group was down to about 15 or 20 with Joel Chavez out front of us by about a minute. Dave Vinney the 55 plus Canadian phenom says he rolled away early and stayed away. I believe him, I've seen him beat Ivan Franco in a TT, he has no fat and alaskan pipelines for veins. Joel attacked several times in the closing miles. The only ones willing to chase were the mixed tandem team from Jax wearing the national champions jerseys (old guy and a girl). They worked the front group over hard several times with long 33 mph efforts that had the group suffering in the gutter. They pulled hard going into sugar loaf for about 4 miles. They got dropped on SL but bridged back up to the front group dragging many happy "droppees" back up as we entered Ferndale. That's all I know about that. :thumbsup:


Old guy and a woman...sounds like Jim Wright and Katie.Both of which are really strong.:thumbsup: 



> PTI, but would the JAX contingent among you mind checking my thread and commenting on how bike friendly Jax is? I'd also really appreciate the name of a good shop near Atlantic beach, just in case I need it and also, whether there are any moderate level group rides this weekend to help burn off the turkey.


Jax is plenty bike friendsly depending on where you ride.I never ride at the beach but I know there are a LOT of people who do.American Bikes on 3rd street near beach blvrd is the place to go if you are looking for a Jax beach roadie shop.They might be able to get you lined up with a moderate ride at the beaches.

If not,VeloBrew does their "b" ride on sunday morning from 1st place sports on Baymeadows road.You can call Open Road bicycles on Hendricks for the start time because sometimes it varies from 7:30am to 8am.It ios a 60ish miler that is steady at 20-21mph.They are suppose to keep the ride smooth without big accelerations so everyone will stay together.


----------

